# Date Worth Dogs: The German Shepherd Dog is that made men more attractive



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Date Worthy Dogs*

*Are you looking for that perfect someone, both four-legged and two-legged? The two just might be connected!*

Posted: June 13, 2012, 3 p.m. EDT




​





http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-lifestyle/date-worthy-dogs.aspx?cm_mmc=5379306#16
















Klooff, a new iPhone social app for pet lovers, conducted a survey of men and women to get their opinions on what you can learn about a person from their choice of dog.
TOP FIVE DOG BREEDS THAT MADE WOMEN MORE ATTRACTIVE (in reverse order, with "1" being the best):
5. Beagles
4. Poodles
3. Chihuahuas
2. Labrador Retrievers
1. Golden Retrievers
TOP FIVE DOG BREEDS THAT MADE MEN MORE ATTRACTIVE:
5. French Bulldogs
4. Siberian Huskies
3. Labrador Retrievers
2. Golden Retrievers
1. German Shepherds​Also, your breed of dog might just tell potential partners the kind of relationship you want. For men, owning a Golden Retriever implies that the owner is (or will be) a “great dad,” and a Siberian Husky is “manly.” Bulldogs, on the hand, give women the impression that all you are just looking for a one night stand.
For women, a Golden Retriever spells girlfriend material to a guy, whereas Chihuahuas and other “designer dogs” do not.
So whether you are looking for puppy love or true love, you might want to get one of these breeds (or borrow your friend’s!) next time you hit the park.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You've been beat to the punch: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/184596-has-anyone-seen.html


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

This can be a mixed blessing if everyone is noticing your beautiful dog and ignoring the person holding the leash...


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Sigh. 

If only I had known this in high school...


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's interesting, a woman with a Husky hit on me at the dog park yesterday when I was walking my GSD. Maybe I need to get a bulldog


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I keep telling my brother he needs to take Sasha for a walk around campus (we go to the same college). Beautiful German Shepherd who obviously adores her boy=chick magnet.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This sure doesnt work me darn it!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I guess it doesn't work for everyone; I have a very handsome DDR GSD and still single. Oh Woe is Me.............


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I hate beagles with a passion and the second I see someone that owns one all I think is that the person is selfish and ignorant because every beagle I have ever seen, probably 50 in total, is annoying/loud/snorts/farts/screams/yelps/whines/and howls and the owners think it is cute while their neighbors can't sleep a wink!

There is not a single other dog breed that I actually can say I hate. Or a person in the entire world. Hate is a very strong word. I hate beagles.

There may be one beagle out there, all the way in china, that I wouldn't want to kick on sight....but that is a big maybe.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I keep telling my brother he needs to take Sasha for a walk around campus (we go to the same college). Beautiful German Shepherd who obviously adores her boy=chick magnet.


When Beau was a puppy I took him to one of my daughters horse shows. I had been to probably 100 of those things before and no one, not even my wife or daughter paid me any attention. 

The day I took Beau, I was the coolest thing there! At one point, I had about 15 people, mostly women, hanging around chatting about GSD's and playing with Beau.

Sadly, my wife banned him from further shows. Said he and I were too much of a distraction.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think everyone looks better with a GSD next to them.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll go out on a date with you. 



guitarest said:


> I guess it doesn't work for everyone; I have a very handsome DDR GSD and still single. Oh Woe is Me.............


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

After I read this post yesterday, my 23 y.o. son and his gf took Liesl on a walk around the Rice U campus. He said several people stopped them to comment on what a gorgeous dog she was, and one even yelled it from across a busy street.

You just can't deny that there is something special in the "look" of an alert, calm, confident GSD.


----------



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

Would it be weird to say that I would be attracted to a woman with a GSD?


----------



## iluvmygsds (Jun 12, 2012)

Im sorry but I think I scare guys when I am walking my 2 105 pound germans. Im only 5'1 so I'm sure it is a sight. It makes me laugh when I see people give me a double take when I take them to petsmart.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i think men would be intimidated by a woman walking a gsd though rather than find her attractive lol


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When you have a dog (especially a puppy), people will come up to you and want to talk. It hardly matters what the breed is. I have all kinds of people flock to me when I walk my dogs in public, even shout at me from across the street.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Hubby couldn't believe what a "chick magnet" Teddy was when she was a puppy! He joked that he would definitely get a GSD pup if he's ever in the dating market!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

This is funny! I've noticed that Spirit is definitely a man magnet 

So how do the guys on here feel when they see a woman with a German Shepherd? Attractive? Intimidating? A curiosity? I'd especially like to hear from the single men 

When I see a man with a German Shepherd, I think of a confident man, a man in charge, serious, intelligent (emotionally and intellectually). But I don't see many men with German Shepherds ... not sure I've seen any now that I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

pets4life said:


> i think men would be intimidated by a woman walking a gsd though rather than find her attractive lol


Are you a man or a woman? I'm thinking a woman


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

conquer020 said:


> Would it be weird to say that I would be attracted to a woman with a GSD?


LOL, are you a man? Are you single?

:rofl:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> When I see a man with a German Shepherd, I think of a confident man, a man in charge, serious, intelligent (emotionally and intellectually).


To me, it totally depends on how the dog is behaving. If the dog is calm, confident, and well-behaved, I have a much better view of the man holding the leash. If the dog is pulling, jumping around, barking, or generally acting a fool and the man is resigned or oblivious, there is nothing LESS attractive.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Freestep said:


> To me, it totally depends on how the dog is behaving. If the dog is calm, confident, and well-behaved, I have a much better view of the man holding the leash. If the dog is pulling, jumping around, barking, or generally acting a fool and the man is resigned or oblivious, there is nothing LESS attractive.


That's very true .. if I saw that, I would think the man is lacking honor. Something to think about when I'm out and about with Spirit  Though I think women might get more of a pass with that than a man would? Maybe.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Freestep said:


> To me, it totally depends on how the dog is behaving. If the dog is calm, confident, and well-behaved, I have a much better view of the man holding the leash. If the dog is pulling, jumping around, barking, or generally acting a fool and the man is resigned or oblivious, there is nothing LESS attractive.




lmao this thread is 2 funny


but do people actually go up to you with full grown shepherds? on the street?


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm getting my pup in two weeks so does this mean my wife will find me more attractive now?


----------

